# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Vdes kengetari Agron Berisha

## Shijaksi-London

Këngëtari i njohur është goditur dje në mëngjes nga një infarkt në zemër 
Ndërron jetë Agron Berisha

Në mëngjesin e ditës së djeshmë, këngëtari i njohur Agron Berisha ka pësuar një infarkt në zemër. Ka vdekur, pasi nuk e ka përballuar dot këtë goditje. Ky lajm bëhet i ditur nga agjencitë e lajmeve kosovare e maqedonase. Megjithëse me shëndet të mirë, e aktivitete të shumta në jetën e tij artistike, këngëtari Agron Berisha, duket se është gjendur i papërgatitur ndaj kësaj goditjeje. Muajt e fundit Agron Berisha ishte aktivizuar mjaft edhe në jetën kulturore të Tiranës. Këto kohë kishte dalë në treg edhe albumi me këngët më të zgjedhura të tij, që nga fillimet e krijimtarisë e deri në krijimet më të fundit. Brenda këtij albumi janë përfshirë edhe duetet që ai ka realizuar me bashkëshorten e tij Naxhije Berisha. Ky artist u bë i njohur në Tiranë si një mjeshtër në ndërthur në mënyrë harmonike rrymat e ndryshme muzikore, më së shumti me këngën "Vetëm pesë minuta" të cilën e këndoi në Festivalin e Këngës në Radio Televizion, në Tiranë. Ndërkohë që kohët e fundit ka nxjerrë në tregun muzikor disa albume. Agron Berisha, i cili la pas një repertor të gjerë muzikor, ka marrë pjesë në shumë festivale, koncerte, mbrëmje festive brenda dhe jashtë Kosovës, ndërsa është nderuar me çmime të ndryshme. Këngëtari me zë karakteristik ka bashkëpunuar edhe me këngëtarë të tjerë si Bujar Qamilin, Gjyste Vulaj, Adelina Ismailin, Shkurte Fejzen, Ismet Bexhetin etj, pa harruar dhe bashkëpunimet e suksesshme që ai ka pasur me bashkëshorten e tij këngëtaren Naxhie Berisha dhe vajzën Ersana Berisha. Agron Berisha lindi në Gjakovë (Kosovë). Studioi në Universitetin Giessen në Gjermani. Deri në çastet e fundit të jetës së tij ai iu kushtua vetëm këngës 
Me ethet e një koncerti recital
Pak kohë më parë, ai kishte zgjedhur Tiranën për të jetuar disa ditë. Po jetonte ankthin e një koncerti të madh. Kishte muaj të tërë që jetonte me atë ankth Ishte i pari koncert recital i jetës së tij. Për të kishte zgjedhur Pallatin e Kongreseve në Tiranë. Madhësia e saj nuk e kishte trembur aspak. -E di që e duan këngën time dhe jam i sigurt se në këtë koncert unë do të gjej spektatorin që më ka munguar aq shumë. Por veç kësaj do të kem mundësi të shoh se cilat nga krijimet e mia kanë zënë vend më shumë në zemrat e adhuruesve të mi këtu në Tiranë,-kështu është shprehur një vit më parë në momentet e fundit për para se të dilte në këtë koncert recital. Për të kjo ishte një provë. Këngët e tij ishin duartrokitur sa e sa herë në skenat e festivaleve, në ato skena ku ai ka marrë pjesë me shumë këngë e që më pas mbetën në gojët e njerëzve. Por ajo provë doli ashtu sikurse e kishte menduar ai. Tek publiku gjeti interesin që ai kishte ëndërruar gjithmonë. Ndërsa albumi i tij i hedhur në treg pas këtij koncerti, u prit mjaft mirë nga adhuruesit e tij. Ndërsa këto muaj ai sërish kishte ardhur në Tiranë. Ndoshta për tu interesuar për mbarëvajtjen e albumit të tij këtu në Tiranë, e ndoshta për ndonjë koncert a aktivitet të ri. Me këngë hit si Vetëm pesë minuta, Miss albania, Eja ti, Gurbeti, etj, ai ishte i njohur jo vetëm në rrethet e artdashësve të Shqipërisë por edhe më gjerë, në Kosovë, Maqedoni, Mal të Zi, dhe në shtete të ndryshme ku është aktivizuar me koncerte të përbashkëta krahas këngëtarëve të tjerë të njohur. Si një nga këngëtarët e parë kosovarë e nga shqiptarët e Maqedonisë, që mori pjesë në festivalet e fundvitit, pas viteve 90, Agron Berisha mbetet këngëtari me zërin e veçantë dhe krjimet që mbeten në historinë e këngës.

----------


## Tironsja

Me erdhi shume keq kur e mora vesh lajmin e hidhur.
I percjell ngushellimet e mia familjes se tij.

Rrespekte Tironsja.

----------


## LIFE GUARD

Ngushellime te perzemerta FAMILJES TE  TIJ   
dhe i perjetshem dhe i pa  harruar qofte kujtimi i tij .

----------


## peshkatari

Me erdhi shume keq per vdekjen e tij dhe do ti percillja familjes se tij dhe ngushellimet e mia. 
 Megjithate do te thoja se kengetari Agron Berisha nuk do te harrohet shpejte sepse ai diti te percjelle mendimet e tij neprmjet muzikes se tij qe ndoshta do ta bejne ate te pa vdekshem.
   ( Don zoti dhe ai 5 minutesh mbetet i paharruar.)

 I pa harruar qofte ai dhe vepra e tij.

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

Shum Shume Keq me erdhi kur e lexova ate mesazh me lart nga Shijaksi!!

I pa harruar qofte Kujtimi i tij!!

Me respekt Driloni!

----------


## malli

edhe mua me erdhi keq
e pabesueshme

----------


## Prototype

iiiiiiiii sa gjynah  :i ngrysur: 

ai ka qen nje kengetaret e mij te preferuar  :i ngrysur: 


prehte ne paqe shpirti tij ishte vertet kengetar dhe krijues i talentuar i will miss him  :i ngrysur:

----------


## Vagabond

Ý PREFTE SHPÝRTÝ NE PAQE ...!!!! SHPREH NGUSHELLÝMET E MÝA....

----------


## Zorraxhiu

Ah, Agron megjithese nuk te kam pare per nje kohe te gjate (ne skene) ne kujtese me rrine i ngulitur interpretimi yt karakteristik dhe floket kacurrele, po e ndjeje se me largimin tende po vdes edhe nje pjese e rinise sime pjese e rendesishme e se ciles ishe edhe ti me kenget e tua te bukura. 

Te qofte i lehte dheu qe te mbulon....

----------


## besarti

Agron kenget e tua kan qen, jan dhe do te mbesin te mrekullueshme...

----------


## Andre

Eshte vertet nje humbje e madhe vdekja e ketij kengetari ,gje qe me ka prekur jashtezakonisht shume. Ai qe ka qen zeri i shpirtit i te gjitha grupmoshave Shqiptare. Megjithate:                                                                                       "AGIM TI DO TE VAZHDOSH TE JETOSH NE GJITHMON NE ZEMRAT TONA"

----------


## Idriz Ajeti

Un edhe Teuta Berisha, motra e Agronit, ishim shokët më të ngusht në  Zef Lush Marku. Sëbashku diplomuam gjimnazin në '77 edhe pasi mbarova fakultetin e gj. Angleze në Shkup u shpërngula  në New York. Tash prej '86 jetoj në Amerik. Oh, ZOT, sa shum u habita edhe sa keq më erdh kur mora vesh për Agron Berishën!  Un e kam njoft krejt familjen e tij.     

Teuta,

Të lutem prano ngushllimet e mia më të sinqerta e më të thella për vllaun tënd, Agronin! Më erdh shum, shum keq edhe u trondita pa mas kur mora vesh  për këtë tragjedi familiare që të kish ndoth ty.

Me shëndet qofshim edhe mirupafshim.


Idriz Ajeti

e-mail: xyzirdi@yahoo.com

----------


## DamianDelia

http://www.rockshqip.com/agron-berisha/ - Ketu e keni biografine dhe te gjitha kenget e Agron Berishes.

----------


## leart1s

akoma pas kaq viteve me trishton..
RIP..
do mbetesh gjithmone i paharruar, ikone e femirise tone dhe icone e kenges se lire ne kohen e demokracise..

----------

